# FYI Hardy 1 pc Proaxis fly rods on sale at sierratrading post.com



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Just spreading the word, www.sierratradingpost.com has Hard Proaxis 1pc fly rods on sale for $500ish, unless you catch the additional sale. I picked up an 11 wt this morning for $360.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

If you wanted to ship your 1 piece rod to a destination how would you go about it. The rod is 8'10" or 106" + a bit both ends + the girth of a rod tube, 7"+-. So 9' x 7" +-. How much would it cost?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I went through USPS to ship a 7.5' spinning rod am was told I made it just under the max length. My guess is you'd have to go UPS or Fed Ex.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Yellowdog, no idea, not being a smart ass but that is what multi-piece rods are for...... This one is staying on the skiff. I think I paid $7 to have it shipped 2 day air, which was a deal.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome find. Now I own another reel I don't need. AHAHHAAHA


Could not pass up the deal.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

How did you get it down to $360???


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Coupon code ALEGGNOG3 is 20% off and STTD12313 os 35% off


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Use one of the codes mattyvac provided.... enter the code to the shopping cart once the item is there.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up

Wish they had the 8wt but i snagged a 7wt 1 piece


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just the excuse I needed to get a 10 wt. 
Coupon code was3308e is 35% off with free shipping good through tomorrow.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone get one of these rOds?

Any reports or reviews?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Anyone get one of these rOds?
> 
> Any reports or reviews?


Just got mine in. Never casted before I bought it. All I can say is WOW. Absolutely love the rod, I have never been able to throw loops this tight on any other rod. Feels very fluid and has a good backbone.

I don't have a ton of experience with different rods, but it blows my BVK out of the water.. night and day difference.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Which weight rod did you buy, and what lime did you pair it with. I picked up a 10 wt hasn't arrived yet though.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Which weight rod did you buy, and what lime did you pair it with. I picked up a 10 wt hasn't arrived yet though.


9wt and I put Airflo Ridge redfish/bonefish on it. First time using that line over Wulff and I must say that I am very impressed. 

I was going to do a 10wt as well but decided on the 9. The one piece rods are much stronger than the same weight in a 4 piece IMO. Figured I wouldn't get enough use out of the 10.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The airflo is a little heavier in grains than the wulff (if the wulff is standard 30ft taper) so it might load the road better and give it a little more feeling.

SA redfish and other half-weight lines may do this as well.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I picked up an 11 wt, paired the rod with a Bauer MX5 that I also bought from STP when it was reduced to $250.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Got my rod in the mail today, packaging looked perfect wrappers still on everytging but one major problem. Rod was missing the last few inches. The tip was broken off and the top guide was missing, nowhere to be found. Back to stp it goes.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Overall first impressions are good, the rod is super light moderately fast action and high end components. One major hangup. The hood for the front part of the reel seet that is recessed into the handle is black plastic. Not willing to take a chance on a comopnent failure on a 10 wt due to its intended use. Maybe a lighter weight rod it wouldnt be an issue. Mine is going back, and will be replaced with another cross current pro 1


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you sure it's not graphite?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I called Hardt directly this morning they didn't know since they just purchased the company but said they would do some research and get back to me. Rods purchased through sierra trading post are eligible for the lifetime warranty just to clarify.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Who purchased who?
STP is listed as a dealer on Hard's warranty website.
I build rods myself, rare that I buy a finished rod...I am particular about the attention to detail, I don't recall seeing plastic or graphite ring on my 11 wt. I'll have to check.


----------



## bboyet2 (Nov 16, 2013)

It is a "plastic" insert on the skeleton reel seat. That's why they changed the reel seat on the Proaxis X (same blank, just w/ different seat). But i've put so much pressure on fish w/ the pro axis one pieces, i literally think you have to TRY to break them. The rods don't break, but something has to give, so it's the reel seat. No biggie in my opinion. If you put that much pressure on a fish, you deserve to have it blow up. Any other blank would explode way before those reel seats will break.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Good to know, thanks LSU. Hardy called me back said it was metal although it still looks plastic to me. Given the price and the warranty I think I will keep it and send it to hardy if I have any issues. They were responsive and said they would stand behind the product should I experience any issues. I'm probably more likely to high stick it, or crush the tip in a door than have an issue with the seat. I love everything about the rod, super light weight, perfect action and it has the rec recoil guides I like.


----------

